# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Hi!,happy day ubuntu women!!!

## juancarlospaco

Hi!, im Juan Carlos from Argentina, im 24 years old, 
IT working on a independent group inside a university,
i come here to say " congratulations " on this special day :

*...CONGRATULATIONS UBUNTU WOMENS!!!*

=D>=D>=D>=D>


_Well this is me and my message for all ubuntu womens, keep on the Freedom side, have a nice day..._

----------


## eljalill

Nice to know, that someone remembers international women's day!  :Smile:

----------


## hansdown

Well said juancarlospaco.

----------


## pony

I did not know there was such a day and I'm a girl.

----------

